# Jet ECM Upgrade for '01 Maxima



## pjd822 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi, I am thinking of having the the Jet ECM upgrade done for my '01 Maxima. I don't expect miracle results; only a noticeable improvement in performance. Have any of you gone this route? What is your reaction? Thanks, Paul


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Check with Technosquare. I'm not positive if they do a ECU reflash for the 01 Max, but if they do it is the way to go. Much better product than Jet.IMO


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

IIRC, JET chips don't do anything and TS doesn't reflash for the 00-01s. Your best bet would be to get a dyno to see how good or bad your Air/Fuel is and then if necessary, get a piggyback to adjust it to squeeze some hp out. I've seen a stock 2002 gain 14 whp from tuning with a SAFC-II.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

You can only do a SAFC-I, SAFC-II,eManage or a complete stand alone unit.
And they are priced from lowest to highest above. If all you have is a few NA bolt-ons the SAFC is all I would do. You cannot do too much else on the 2k & 2k1


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

LatinMax said:


> You can only do a SAFC-I, SAFC-II,*VAFC-II*,eManage or a complete stand alone unit.
> And they are priced from lowest to highest above. If all you have is a few NA bolt-ons the SAFC is all I would do. You cannot do too much else on the 2k & 2k1


Added one more.... the VAFC-II. 

Yes, it is a VTEC controller, but we can use it too, purely for more tunable points and nothing else.


----------



## pae9132 (Aug 27, 2004)

I have had the ECU programmed by JET because I was stupid enough to buy thier service before checking out the reviews on here. I didn't notice any type of improvement. I called technosquare the other day and they said that they do not do ECU programming for the 2001 maxima which is too bad because I've heard good things about them. As for the SAFC and other things mentioned, I'ld like to find out about those for myself aswell. Anybody with more info on those?


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

What kind of info you looking for? Also what is your setup(performance)? So that we can see what will be the best thing for you.


----------

